# Snickers finally delivers twins - Boy & Girl - Pictures



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm so excited. I went out to check on my goats again this evening and I was able to feel Snickers babies move for the 1st time. I've always tried to feel for movement of the babies on the goats but never have until today. Look at the size of my girl Snickers! I can't wait to see her babies.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Waiting for Snickers!!*

She's a big gal  Thinking pinkpinkpink for you! When's she due?


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Waiting for Snickers!!*

She's still got another 3 weeks or so.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Waiting for Snickers!!*

WOw she's huge!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Snickers!!*

:shocked:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Snickers!!*

:GAAH: :thumbup:


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Waiting for Snickers!! I HATE THE WAITING GAME!*

I hate waiting!!!! I learned from this cool website how to feel for the ligs so I will start doing that each evening. I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Waiting for Snickers!! I HATE THE WAITING GAME!*

Exciting! Thinking PINK for ya!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Waiting for Snickers!! Poor girl.*

Her ligs are starting to go. She moves very slow now. She has gotten so big. Udder is filling out nicely but she still probably has another week. I patted her belly and the babies or baby was moving around a lot. Everything is going well. I can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Waiting for Snickers!! Poor girl.*

Good luck with the kidding! One of my girls was huge and I just knew she had three in there but only gave birth to one. So I think we have maybe been feeding too much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Snickers!! Poor girl.*

:hug: :hi5:


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Waiting for Snickers!! Update*

Snickers still hasn't kidded but she's getting very close. She is swelled but her ligs are still there. I think by the weekend we will have babies. My kids (human kind) got to feel her babies moving around today. They thought it was really neat.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Snickers finally delivers twin - Boy & Girl - Pictures*

Snickers finally had her babies today. Yesterday Darlin delivered twin doelings and today Snickers deliver a doeling and a buckling. 
I'm liking my new buck with those odds. :leap:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations on the adorable kids!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, what are you feeding! I'm all jealous this year...I had 16 bucks, 4 does, :tears: Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

congratulations! They're cute!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

My two does both had twin does out of the same buck this year! I love it when they kid girls. Congrats on the cuties!


----------

